# Placing roundish granite stones... HELP!



## K20Z3 (Jul 18, 2008)

I just picked up some Colorado River Rock. It's black/gray/white granite rounded. I got about 120 lbs in 6 - 8 inch sizes and a bunch of 3 - 4 inch pieces for filler.

I like the idea of the round granite rocks in my 72 bowfront just kind of stacked very natural like in the bottom. The problem is that when it comes down to putting the rocks in the tank, I can't make it look right. I know what it should look like in my head, but I can't make it look right!

Does anyone have some examples of round river stones being the main rocks in a Mbuna tank? I just need some ideas.

After I put the rocks in, I'm going to fill in the "open" areas with pool filter sand. I hoping it looks very natural and like Malawi (sp).

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

if youve ever seen the malawi lake bed(you tube) youll see the rocks are random...so id say just throw them in there without much thought and it will look more natural. that being said im not a fan of alot of rockwork, just a few here and there to create territiories no really good hiding spaces... i like to see my babies not search for them


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

Put some safety goggles on and hit some of the rocks with a hammer to break them up a bit. Then you can place the rounded sides "up" and arrange them a bit easier. It may even help them look more natural.....as if they were "broken" by nature. You can always cover up flat/jagged sides with the smaller, rounder rocks. Try it. You may be surprised how many more options you have when the rocks are not all the same rounded shape. Also, by having the flatter sides down, they will be more stable. :wink:


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

What I did with mine was clump them together in piles in the corners, making sure caves were formed, and worked my way from one side to the other. It takes a while to figure it out. I am always moving my rocks around until I get it right. Do you have a pic of yours?


----------



## Natedawg63 (Sep 13, 2008)

A few vids that may help...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2BzRHd9 ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJtNOvuR ... re=related


----------



## K20Z3 (Jul 18, 2008)

Timkat4867 said:


> What I did with mine was clump them together in piles in the corners, making sure caves were formed, and worked my way from one side to the other. It takes a while to figure it out. I am always moving my rocks around until I get it right. Do you have a pic of yours?


Yes, check out this thread that I started. I'm sorry, but I actually forgot about this thread :-?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=198682


----------



## Natedawg63 (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks to me like maybe too many stones... just my opinion. Maybe follow the rule of nothing smaller than your fist - should weed out the smallest rocks. I like the idea of having some randomness to a layout... break up the rock in a space or two, bring some more toward the foreground, then ease it back towards the background... gives more visual depth to the tank. Use a few large plants to fill in the gaps to also add texture and depth.

Great site to get some expert advice...

http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/docs/a ... ocks.shtml


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think that it looks pretty good. You need to build up more. My opinion is that larger stones the size of bowling balls mixed in with smaller fist sized rocks look better than all fist sized. It looks more natural that way. When i rescaped my tank I went to the beach and dragged home 3 rocks about the size of a frozen chicken, placed them in with some smaller ones, and couldnt be happier since. Putting bigger rocks allowed me to pile them high without putting too many rocks in.


----------



## Natedawg63 (Sep 13, 2008)

That is basically what I did with local rocks from a creek. I used HUGE foundation stones to form a base outline of my scape... then filled in with my sand/small rock mixture in back - sand in front so that the base looks submerged and natural... I then used smaller (bigger than fist size) stones to stack and try and make natural looking crevices/overhangs. I am just not a big fan of piling rocks up to the top of the tank like one huge mountain. I guess I have seen too many Takashi designs. I know it is harder to follow his techniques with simple rock, but the basics can be used.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Im not a fan of piling rocks high either, I used to be because my tank is kinda high, and I have a high stocklist, and the fish needed the hiding spaces. Nice tank natedawg. I like the look of driftwood in your tank. Matches the color of the stones. Perhaps a bit bigger piece would fit nicer i think. What do you plan on stocking?


----------



## Natedawg63 (Sep 13, 2008)

The driftwood is actually a very large branch... I just oriented it so the large branch would make a nice curve/shaded area. I have a few more large pieces... May try out another piece to do some pipe hiding once I get my canister in Thursday. I used to have Mbunas years ago, but I think I am gonna try a all-male Peacock tank this time. Thanks for the comments... should look better when I add a few focal plantings.

Nate


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I couldnt tell that it was a large branch at all. Once you put more pieces in with a few green plants it will look stunning with the colors of the peacocks.


----------

